# Lavarropa Ariston Ar6l85



## martinuk (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola, el Ariston éste posee un botón de play/pause que está verde. Cuando le doy play se pone naranja parpadeante. La luz de blocapuertas está apagado. Revisé la placa midiendo elemento básicos y a simple vista no tiene nada de malo, el tema es que el lavarropas no hace nada, alguien tiene plano eléctrico o manual de servicio? O alguna sugerencia, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 19, 2015)

El "no hace nada", es muy amplio, especifica todo lo que puedas, en qué momento no hace nada, que haces y no responde, que se yo. Mas datos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2015)

martinuk dijo:


> Cuando le doy play se pone naranja parpadeante....


 
Simplemente parpadeante o con un código ? , dos , tres , seis seguidos e intervalo


----------



## pppppo (Ago 20, 2015)

La bloquea puertas tiene que estar rojo para que arranque. El mio que era indesit  que es casi lo mismo tuvo falla del bimetalico (me parecio que era eso) , de la puerta.
Lo desprendi del chasis y le di un par de golpes con tan mala suerte que estaba suelto un pedazo de metal y me exploto la placa. El primer sintoma fue que tardaba mucho en habilitar la apertura de puerta, y a veces habia que desenchufarlo.


----------



## diegodeo (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola, les escribo por si alguien sabe que puede ser el problema de mi lavarropas Ariston Ar6l85. Al enchufarla prenden los led de los tipos de lavado en amarillo que parpadean constantemente y también el de centrifugado y tanque lleno.
No se soluciona con desenchufarla.
Gracias por la atención.


----------

